

Ask PG: Adding team members - rogerjin

Hi Paul, as this is the eve of announcements for second round interviews, this isn't the best time to ask the question, but I'm curious nonetheless.<p>The question is: whats happens if people are added to the team after the app has been submitted? I'll use myself as an example. when I submitted my app I submitted as a single person. After the deadline I added two critical co-founders to help execute the technical side. Since then, I've been concerned that the app would have been considerably strengthened had I included the other co-founders in the app. What are your thoughts?
======
pg
It certainly strengthens an application to have multiple founders, but there
is not much you can do if you add them after we've read it. We have to have
some cutoff; we can't reread every application that gets changed, or we'd
never be able to read them all.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Didn't you ask this exact same question a few hours ago?

(checking ...)

Yes, here it is: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1859720>

~~~
rogerjin
Yeah, but didn't get a response (it was buried within another thread so I
assumed PG didn't get a chance to read)

